
Is Juicero’s failure a warning to future investment in connected products? - tdrnd
https://readwrite.com/2017/09/12/juiceros-failure-connected-products-dl1/
======
geophile
Maybe a warning not to invest in moronic products?

Maybe a warning to VC companies that their partners should not be imbecile
lemmings?

